# N+B Owners Club UK



## nicholsong

Just a couple of points for any MHF N+B Owners

1 If any of you are not aware of the N+B UK Owners' Club it is well worth joining(Free) as it has more posts than this sub-forum. That is ot to decry MHF generally but there seem to be a lot of N+B Owners who post there and not here.

2 For anyone not aware the Club has moved its website to here:

https://sites.google.com/site/nbukownersclub/contact-us

Geoff


----------



## sallylillian

The N+B UK Owners club is a concise focus on all things N+B and answers to queries are therefore more likely to be determined and membership is definitely a must if you own an N+B. Having said that other forums provide insight to OEM cross manufacturer products and installations. But N+B Owners club is free, so a good place to visit regularly.


----------



## coppo

We have been aspiring owners which is why we joined, almost bought this year but discovered various anomalies after viewing.




Agree a very good forum and we will remain members even if we don't buy one. Excellent information, we met a lot of the members this year at Peterborough, good bunch.


Paul.


----------



## Arto76le

sallylillian said:


> The N+B UK Owners club is a concise focus on all things N+B and answers to queries are therefore more likely to be determined and membership is definitely a must if you own an N+B. Having said that other forums provide insight to OEM cross manufacturer products and installations. But N+B Owners club is free, so a good place to visit regularly.


Hi, I am a N+B owner how do i9 join the owners club?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://sites.google.com/site/nbukownersclub/home3


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Or http://z8.invisionfree.com/N_and_B_Drivers_Club/index.php?act=Reg&CODE=00


----------



## Westside

That site won’t open u fort


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry, It did 5 years ago when I posted it.


----------



## Westside

No prob 
Just after purchasing a niesmann and birchoff flair 1999 model and new to motor home ownership,
So trying to learn from previous experience of ye all ,
Regards 
Mick


----------



## raynipper

Keep posting Mick. The more chat and questions the better.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Hi Mike and welcome both to the world of motorhoming, and this site. Any questions, just start a new thread with a relevant title n hopefully someone will be able to help.


----------



## nicholsong

@Funflair closed the N&B UK Owners club some time back as it had little activity unfortunately, but apparently there is more activity on the N&B section on Facebook.


----------



## barryd

I h


nicholsong said:


> @Funflair closed the N&B UK Owners club some time back as it had little activity unfortunately, but apparently there is more activity on the N&B section on Facebook.


I heard they shut it because not enough members were following the dress code and not wearing a shirt and tie when using the forum. One member apparently from Poland was even accused of posting in his undercrackers whilst swigging cheap Polish Lager instead of pink Gin. 😎


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> I h
> 
> I heard they shut it because not enough members were following the dress code and not wearing a shirt and tie when using the forum. One member apparently from Poland was even accused of posting in his undercrackers whilst swigging cheap Polish Lager instead of pink Gin. 😎


‘Twas rumoured that’s how he flew too. ✈

Terry


----------



## Westside

Only took test drive in it and happy with same,
Won’t actually have it for another few weeks as log book or vehicle registration cert as it’s called now lost so have to get a new one unfort,
Do that will take time 
Great weather Will be gone before I get it I suppose,
It has 2 heating systems,one a wet one with rads and a diesel blow heater fitted aswell ,
So I have no excuse.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You'll have to post some pictures of it when you get it.


----------



## Westside

Will do no prob


----------



## Westside

It’s 1999 but in great condition,I like the build quality of the older vans,I won’t be doing a lot of driving in it,as have a lovely site close to me near the sea,
It’s the big beds that I like as coming from a converted sprinter van there will no comparison.


----------

